# I HATE the word 'Yummy'



## ney001 (3 Jun 2009)

Nothing much to add to thread title, just having a rant.  Following a weekend of bbqs and outdoor eating all I have heard for the past two days is the yummy word or yum-yum or some variation of Yum.  There is something deeply annoying about adults using this word! Is it even a word? 

Drives me nuckin futs I tell you! 

Rant over any other annoying words or is it just me!


----------



## Caveat (3 Jun 2009)

Oh, it's bad.

So is 'tasty' as it happens - to me neither words mean anything and the Y word has the added annoyance of sounding childish too.


----------



## ney001 (3 Jun 2009)

Thank you Caveat! not just me so.  Especially annoying when a guy uses it! Have to say I notice it quite a bit on this site usually in conjunction with the 'm' as in mmmmmmmmm yum yum!  Getting all annoyed again!


----------



## baldyman27 (3 Jun 2009)

I love a yummy mummy.


----------



## liaconn (3 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I love a yummy mummy.


 

Aaaagh!!!! That is the worst use of the word 'yummy' ever.


----------



## Sylvester3 (3 Jun 2009)

Dictionary.com says that the word Yummy has been recorded since 1899, so it is a recent yet accepted part of the English language.

Tasty appears to have been around since 1610. Those awful middle ages people had nothing better to do that make up nonsense words, it seems...


----------



## Ancutza (3 Jun 2009)

None of you lot would last long around my 2 year-old daughter so, since recently all foodstuffs which she likes have become 'mmmmmmmm, yummy!' 

Her mother taught it to her.  I'm not responsible!


----------



## Firefly (3 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I love a yummy mummy.


 
+1  m'man

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0177639/


----------



## ney001 (3 Jun 2009)

Ancutza said:


> None of you lot would last long around my 2 year-old daughter so, since recently all foodstuffs which she likes have become 'mmmmmmmm, yummy!'
> 
> Her mother taught it to her.  I'm not responsible!



very annoying alright but my main problem is with adults who use it so I probably wouldn't last long around your wife!!


----------



## MandaC (3 Jun 2009)

This is weird - but I hate the word tummy! 

I was speaking to a friend who was commenting that she had put on weight around her "tummy" and I just had to add that I hate the word.

It drives me mental.


----------



## baldyman27 (3 Jun 2009)

Firefly said:


> +1 m'man
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0177639/


 
mmmmmmmm


----------



## mathepac (3 Jun 2009)

Sylvester3 said:


> Dictionary.com says that the word Yummy has been recorded since 1899, so it is a recent yet accepted part of the English language...


But that's an American site, what do they know about English, they can't even spell? 


Sylvester3 said:


> Tasty appears to have been around since 1610. Those awful middle ages people had nothing better to do that make up nonsense words, it seems...


17th century is the Middle Ages? Maybe for Americans...


----------



## Caveat (4 Jun 2009)

MandaC said:


> This is weird - but I hate the word tummy!


 
Yep, me too.  It's another 'baby' word. 

We might as well all start saying 'toes-ies' or 'fingy-wingies'


----------



## Firefly (4 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> mmmmmmmm


 

...ilf


----------



## liaconn (4 Jun 2009)

MandaC said:


> This is weird - but I hate the word tummy!
> 
> I was speaking to a friend who was commenting that she had put on weight around her "tummy" and I just had to add that I hate the word.
> 
> It drives me mental.


 

I agree. Can't stand that word. Particularly when a doctor uses it. It just sounds patronising. I half expect them to give me a lollipopl


----------



## AgathaC (4 Jun 2009)

liaconn said:


> I agree. Can't stand that word. Particularly when a doctor uses it. It just sounds patronising. I half expect them to give me a lollipopl


 I thought (until today!) that I was the only one who was irritated by the word 'tummy'.


----------



## PM1234 (4 Jun 2009)

AgathaC said:


> I thought (until today!) that I was the only one who was irritated by the word 'tummy'.



IMO 'tummy' is preferable to 'belly'


----------



## MandaC (4 Jun 2009)

No for some reason I think tummy is actually worse than belly!

I hate the word tummy so much that when someone actually says it- I am saying in my own head - stop saying that word!!!

I also hate the word panties - it is an evil word!!!


----------



## AgathaC (4 Jun 2009)

MandaC said:


> No for some reason I think tummy is actually worse than belly!
> 
> I hate the word tummy so much that when someone actually says it- I am saying in my own head - stop saying that word!!!


+1. Belly I can deal with, 'tummy' makes me cringe.


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Jun 2009)

PM1234 said:


> IMO 'tummy' is preferable to 'belly'


 
I'm not sure that the term "beer tummy" has a great ring to it...................................


----------



## Ancutza (4 Jun 2009)

> I also hate the word panties - it is an evil word!!!



'Panties' should be done-away-with in favour of 'Going Commando'


----------



## Mar123 (4 Jun 2009)

This song is for all the yummy tummy lovers out there!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozqfOzqMvlQ


----------



## baldyman27 (5 Jun 2009)

MandaC said:


> I also hate the word panties - it is an evil word!!!


 
Two female friends of mine once listed 5 words that made them sick. Panties was one, moist was another, a third was a particularly nasty 4-lettered derogatory swear-word. Can't remember the other two. To annoy them I used to put the first two words together.

I have matured since then.


----------

